
Former VW engine chief Hatz arrested in diesel investigation, reports say - odabaxok
http://europe.autonews.com/article/20170928/ANE/170929793/former-vw-engine-chief-arrested-in-diesel-investigation-report-says
======
PeterStuer
Meanwhile in Germany, VW is allowed to use tax breaks for the dieselgate
fines, so the taxpayer is effectively footing the bill.

~~~
philippnagel
Fyi, the arrest happened in Germany on behalf of German prosecutors.

------
netrus
It's good that they are going after individuals in Germany and the US in the
VW case. All too often illegal behavior is only a risk to the company but no
(substantial) personal risk to the individuals involved.

------
dovdovdov
Always knew this was a single person's fault! Okay, and that other guy's.

